# New Here from NEw York



## 9nine0 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi,
New here from New York and I am interested in the growth of mice. I want to breed them for commercial purposes!

Regards,


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hello.
What do you mean by commercial purposes more specifically?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.I'm interested in your commercial reasons to.If you mean you want to breed them to be large for feeders you will find the larger they get the less fertile they become.


----------

